# Meningioma in Cervical Spine



## thr61 (Sep 22, 2009)

I never thought I would return to the GRF to discuss cancer, but sadly here I am.

Mia, our 4 year old Golden, was diagnosed with a cervical meningioma on Tuesday. It is a large mass and is pressing on her spinal cord, causing significant left side weakness, including limping, dragging of her leg, and difficulty in both lying down and getting up. Thankfully she does not seem to be in any pain and, of course, food is still her most favorite thing in the world.

My children, 9 and 13, are heartbroken, both by the news and by the changes.

Surgery and radiation, we are told, is an option. However, it is also clear that this it is not even close to a "cure" and that the tumor will return because of its location and the impossibility of getting clean margins during the surgery. The neurosurgeon suggested it would return in 18-36 months at which time she would be back to where she is now. This assumes, of course, that she tolerates this fairly major spinal surgery AND the course of radiation.

My question is this: has anyone here chosen this course and, if so, what was your experience? I worry about putting her through all of this, only to be back in the same place in such a short time. This will be traumatic to her and the children. We are doing our own research as well, but hearing from anyone who has chosen this route (or not) would be very helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I have nothing to help you with. So sorry for this tragic diagnosis.

If the surgery and treatments were at all affordable, I would buy more time. We didn't have that option; but, I would have if it had been.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear what you are all going through It must be incredibly intense.

Sending healing vibes to your precious girl and strong wishes that the angels clear a way and lead you to the wise answers that you need asap!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear this terrible news of Mia. She is just a baby. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family as you go through this difficult time which ever path you choose. Lots of hugs for you all.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Mia is going thru this terrible time. Keeping you and Mia in our thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am very sorry for your diagnosis, My Bonnie just had tumors removed from her mouth, but it was Osteoscaroma. If I thought I could get 18 to 36 quality months, I'd do it in a heartbeat; the key would be quality months.


----------



## thr61 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks to all so far. Yes, the key for us is the quality of the rather short time this will provide. Invasive cervical neurosurgery, followed by a course of aggressive radiation has significant implications on the quality of her life, at least in our minds. We also know, with absolute certainty based on the literature, that it will recur, sometimes as early as 7 months post-surgery. We struggle and read, and try to help our children understand.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry we can't be of more help to you. We never knew Penny had cancer so there weren't any tough decisions to make. By the time we got to the 'final' decision, it was obvious there were no alternatives. In a way, it's easier to be blissfully ignorant.

My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry.


----------

